# Dating A Bucherer Ladies Wrist Watch



## duncanc (Feb 15, 2012)

How do I date a Bucherer ladies 18k gold wrist watch? By the gold markings on the watch? Are there any other identifying marks that I can search for somewhere on the watch?

Here's a photo (again not the best):

https://plus.google.com/photos/107338305882305419033/albums/5710879606232811233

All I know is that my mother inherited from her sister when she passed away some years ago. On the face it says Bucherer, the company logo and Swiss made. On the case it has its gold markings along with CD 18k 0.750 and CB750 on the gold strap also.

The movement is in very good nick (visually) and as soon as its wound, off it goes. The movement also states 17 jewels and 4 adjustments. I cannot see any other markings to identify the movement or its age. Anyone have any clues as to where to look?

Again from googling I have found that many of the watches that they made between the 70's and 90's were ok, but not the best as their shop in Geneva was a tourist 'hot spot'. Is this correct? Do certain years/movements command a better resale value? Again though, I doubt that there is much of a market for a ladies dress wrist watch these days.

Any info on trying to date it would be appreciated.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

it nice to see someone actually make an effort  ( we usually get 'how much is this worth so i an put it on ebay' type questions)

..so due to the effort im gonna give an answer instead of some form of sarcasm 

..with both your watches the value is in the gold , so unless they have sentimental value i would not bother fixing them. ladies watches have poor resale value unless from a very high end maker (and even then they take some getting rid of)


----------



## duncanc (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks pugster for the reply. I wouldn't be collecting ladies watches either...I'm more of a Omega (for sports watches)/Vacheron Constantin (for dress watches) kinda guy   

One other non-related query. How do I get to post a pic directly on my posting? I can't seem to fathom it. I can see the 'My Media 'button, but when I click it I cannot browse my local storage to attach a jpeg?!?


----------

